# Plant ID



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Anybody know what this might be? It's in a growout tank, that's what the mess in the background is. It seems to be a groundcover.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Might be Ruellia makoyana?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like Ruellia makoyana to me also.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That's what I thought at first, except the leaves are thicker, rounder, and the striping is green, not white.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

jacobi said:


> That's what I thought at first, except the leaves are thicker, rounder, and the striping is green, not white.


Could just be cultural differences. I've grown it in a greenhouse before and it looked different than the terrarium grown specimens that I used to grow. It used to get thicker leaves in the greenhouse due to less moisture and also much taller with more of a silver color.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Unknown plant...


20130113_162641 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


And Ruellia makoyana at the NY Botanical Garden:


IMG_6592 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ehhh... I'm not buying it. Your NOID looks to have almost succulent foliage. Guess you'll have to wait for it to flower.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

_Chamaeranthemum gaudichaudii_

<Sigh> This or _C. venosum_ was an EA plant for a short while 20 yrs ago, marketed as "Silver Vein plant."* Both are used as ground covers in tropical conservatories (BBG). Good terrarium plant, but like many Acanthaceae, individual plants are not very long lived. Botanically speaking, will self-seed like a moth_______.

P. S.

*They also had _C. igneum_! Also $1.96 at HD!!! It was the "Bronze Vein plant"...


----------

